# Killington 4/15



## 2knees (Apr 9, 2010)

Hoping for Mt Snow sunday but next friday is a definite.   Steve-o, greg, brian, anybody?  its going fast ladies.


----------



## Greg (Apr 10, 2010)

Hmm. you never know...


----------



## powbmps (Apr 10, 2010)

:angry:  Got an email from my boss last night.  He is planning on flying in to meet me at a jobsite in MA on the 16th.  Hoping it doesn't pan out.


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 10, 2010)

How early are you guys aiming to start?

PS - I like how I never get the shout out/call to arms in the trip planning anymore... :-( ;-)


----------



## bvibert (Apr 10, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> PS - I like how I never get the shout out/call to arms in the trip planning anymore... :-( ;-)



Gee, I wonder why?  Lax boy... :roll:


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 10, 2010)

would like to, but no time off.

I plan on being there the 25th however


----------



## Puck it (Apr 10, 2010)

IF the weather keeps up, K-ton will be toast too.


----------



## Greg (Apr 12, 2010)

Friday looks rainy. Is Thursday a possibility?


----------



## 2knees (Apr 12, 2010)

yes, wednesday or thursday.  just let me know so i can switch my day.  friday weather looks shitty.


----------



## Greg (Apr 12, 2010)

2knees said:


> yes, wednesday or thursday.  just let me know so i can switch my day.  friday weather looks shitty.



I'm still a *very *big maybe. Won't know until last minute so don't plan around me. Would prefer Friday, but maybe could do Thursday. Wednesday, no.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 12, 2010)

I hope it works out for you guys, no way I can make it happen.


----------



## powhunter (Apr 12, 2010)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## powbmps (Apr 12, 2010)

Did someone say Thursday?  Am I invited to this party?


----------



## 2knees (Apr 12, 2010)

thursday actually works better for me then friday and the weather is supposed to be better.

chris/steve you guys in?  i dont feel like skiing alone again.  i get lonely......


----------



## powbmps (Apr 12, 2010)

2knees said:


> thursday actually works better for me then friday and the weather is supposed to be better.
> 
> chris/steve you guys in?  i dont feel like skiing alone again.  i get lonely......



Mike and I will be there around noon on Thursday.  Bringing two cameras so we can film each other filming each other.  Should be rad.


----------



## mondeo (Apr 12, 2010)

Probably taking a half day Thursday, hopefully on hill by 2.


----------



## powbmps (Apr 12, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Probably taking a half day Thursday, hopefully on hill by 2.




Saw you there on Sunday.  Gave a yell, but I guess you didn't hear me.


----------



## Greg (Apr 12, 2010)

It's looking less likely by the minute. Still hope, but it's fading...


----------



## powhunter (Apr 12, 2010)

Looks good for me.....can ya still access...needles...vertigo with the snowshed cross over.....also what about leaving 1 vehicle outside of bear..finish the day on OL???


----------



## ozzy (Apr 13, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Looks good for me.....can ya still access...needles...vertigo with the snowshed cross over.....also what about leaving 1 vehicle outside of bear..finish the day on OL???



panic/upper needles as well as skyeburst had a least a ribbon on it on Monday to make it continuous. The slog back on the crossover sucks though.

Here's the dealio with Superstar. They've been grooming three cats wide on the lower part and leaving some bumps on skiers right and the burly lines on skiers right (between towers 4 and 5). Otherwise lower SS is a groomed out mushfest. I skied it today on old Solly Guns and it was fun. 
Lower skyelark probably wont be groomed any longer and has some really good lines as does middle O. I traded out the Guns for more narrow waisted skis last run on lower skyelark and it was skiing well.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 13, 2010)

ozzy said:


> panic/upper needles as well as skyeburst had a least a ribbon on it on Monday to make it continuous. The slog back on the crossover sucks though.
> 
> Here's the dealio with Superstar. They've been grooming three cats wide on the lower part and leaving some bumps on skiers right and the burly lines on skiers right (between towers 4 and 5). Otherwise lower SS is a groomed out mushfest. I skied it today on old Solly Guns and it was fun.
> Lower skyelark probably wont be groomed any longer and has some really good lines as does middle O. I traded out the Guns for more narrow waisted skis last run on lower skyelark and it was skiing well.




ozzy, is the rest of supe groomed out too, barring some edge work?


----------



## ozzy (Apr 13, 2010)

2knees said:


> ozzy, is the rest of supe groomed out too, barring some edge work?



you know it. 3 cats wide on the lower and more on the headwall/middle section


----------



## Greg (Apr 13, 2010)

ozzy said:


> you know it. 3 cats wide on the lower and more on the headwall/middle section



That's beat.


----------



## powbmps (Apr 13, 2010)

Ovation to the bottom of skiers left of Superstar was sweet on Sunday.  Hopefully that's still doable.


----------



## Greg (Apr 13, 2010)

On Facebook this morning.







Looks like a good amount of bumps to be had.


----------



## powhunter (Apr 13, 2010)

Bumps on sky look pretty good!!!


----------



## powbmps (Apr 13, 2010)

Looks like the real nice line on the last pitch of Superstar was hacked.  They really could have gone with one less cat width.    

Ovation still looks sweet!


----------



## madriverjack (Apr 13, 2010)

I gotta get me some of that. So what day are we looking at Weds. or Thurs.? I can do either day.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 13, 2010)

thursday.  looks like myself, steve-o, powbmps and his film crew.

ozzy, you gonna be around at all?  havent caught up with you this year.


----------



## powbmps (Apr 13, 2010)

Thursday, high noon.  Probably warm up with some synchronized skiing on the groomed, followed by some advanced stretching.  Plan on hitting the bumps by 3:45.


----------



## madriverjack (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm in, just let me know what time and place to meet up.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 13, 2010)

i cant see any reason to rush up.  probably gonna be pretty solid in the morning.  thinking around 11:00 or so.


----------



## powhunter (Apr 13, 2010)

yep gonna be in the 20s tonight


----------



## Greg (Apr 13, 2010)

Still trying...


----------



## ozzy (Apr 13, 2010)

2knees said:


> thursday.  looks like myself, steve-o, powbmps and his film crew.
> 
> ozzy, you gonna be around at all?  havent caught up with you this year.



indeed. I'll be around all day wed, thurs and fri til like 2


----------



## Greg (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm now much closer to IN than OUT.


----------



## powhunter (Apr 13, 2010)

Jonnypoach is  a probable


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Apr 13, 2010)

powbmps said:


> Looks like the real nice line on the last pitch of Superstar was hacked.  They really could have gone with one less cat width.
> 
> Ovation still looks sweet!



these genius' cant do anything correct....the groomed areas should be both sides not the MIDDLE....how many $ucking years on SS have they mowed the sides & keep the middle bumped up? 20+ wtf powdrpuff? the rest of the trails look good....


----------



## Greg (Apr 13, 2010)

Unless some unforeseen circumstances occur, I should be there. Will probably arrive around 11:30. This will officially be my last day of the season.


----------



## powbmps (Apr 13, 2010)

So.....

powhunter
jonnypoach
2knees
greg
ozzy
mondeo
madriverjack
powbmps
mike

Anyone else?


----------



## Greg (Apr 13, 2010)

powbmps said:


> So.....
> 
> powhunter
> jonnypoach
> ...



Quite the ripper crew, minus myself of course. There is one thing that would truly make this day complete.

...

...

...

...

...

...

A "Ski Moguls the Highway Way" clinic! :lol:


----------



## powhunter (Apr 14, 2010)

Bring your pass from any mountain and save 4 bucks on a ticket

steveo


----------



## powhunter (Apr 14, 2010)

2knees....JP is gonna drive..We have plenty of room

steveo


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 14, 2010)

powhunter said:


> 2knees....JP is gonna drive..We have plenty of room
> 
> steveo



Bring gas money!


----------



## Greg (Apr 14, 2010)

Ovation bumps look sick:

http://www.killingtonzone.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=406615#p406615


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 14, 2010)

Where is Highway Star?


----------



## 2knees (Apr 14, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Bring your pass from any mountain and save 4 bucks on a ticket
> 
> steveo



What a DEAL!!!!!   lol.

steve, i'l probably just drive myself since dee is working thursday night.  i may have to bail earlier then you guys want to.  plus, the traffic in northampton was sick the last time i went up.  road construction had it backed up like 6 miles or something.


----------



## Greg (Apr 14, 2010)

I'll be there around 11:30. We meeting at the top of Supe at noon, is that the deal? I plan to have eaten lunch by that point and then hope to just rack it old school til 4 or whenever my legs quit.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 14, 2010)

I'll be looking forward to live reports as I sit here at work tomorrow... :roll:


----------



## Greg (Apr 14, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I'll be looking forward to live reports as I sit here at work tomorrow... :roll:



I'll put some pics on Facebook for your viewing pleasure. I'm sure it will be almost as enjoyable as being there....


----------



## bvibert (Apr 14, 2010)

Greg said:


> I'll put some pics on Facebook for your viewing pleasure. I'm sure it will be almost as enjoyable as being there....



At least I won't get sunburned this way...


----------



## powbmps (Apr 14, 2010)

Greg said:


> I'll be there around 11:30. We meeting at the top of Supe at noon, is that the deal? I plan to have eaten lunch by that point and then hope to just rack it old school til 4 or whenever my legs quit.



We'll probably "bump" into each other.  Ha, get it?  

My razor sharp wit has become much duller over the years.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Greg said:


> I'll be there around 11:30. We meeting at the top of Supe at noon, is that the deal? I plan to have eaten lunch by that point and then hope to just rack it old school til 4 or whenever my legs quit.



nice on the lingo, greg....you sure youre not trying to get me in a hot tub? thats like talkin' dirty to me


----------



## Greg (Apr 14, 2010)

I can't wait to drive 179 miles one way to rack it old school at my beloved institution.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Greg said:


> I can't wait to drive 179 miles one way to rack it old school at my beloved institution.



its better than 285 miles one way:-o8)


----------



## 2knees (Apr 14, 2010)

12:00 top of superstar then?

see you clowns there.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Apr 14, 2010)

is everyone tucked in early to bed? im pissed i wont be there but hoping for one more weekend....have a great time at my beloved institution....


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 15, 2010)

You guys have a nice day to be up there.  Sun is out here in Rutvegas.  Corn fest I am sure!  I had one the other day.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Apr 15, 2010)

where are our athlets? i see from reading kzone that mrsg saw a few of the guys....they must be driving home....i did that twice in march at sundown....not easy or pleasant....i thought k was staying open until may 9th? the drift says may 2nd....only two more weekends....this one looks like crap!!


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 15, 2010)

POST a F'ING TRIP REPORT ALREADY!!


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 15, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> POST a F'ING TRIP REPORT ALREADY!!



disregard


----------

